# Droning noise under load



## Ciderman (Mar 11, 2019)

My car is a 2.0 tdi quattro, im noticing a deep droning/slight vibrating noise when on motorway and its only when under load in high gears. it comes in around 2000 to 2500 revs and then goes away. If i take my foot off the gas pedal it goes. at first i thought it sounded like the exhaust but i really cant determine what it is. I can go through the gears from start at speed and its not there, its only when cruising on the motorway.
Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Howdy (Apr 2, 2015)

Sounds like it's in regeneration mode and nothing to worry about assuming it goes after a while. Yes, you hear it much more when you put your foot down. If you experience the growl/ exhaust type regeneration sound in traffic you'll also see the idle speed also goes up to about 1,000 rpm. When it turns off, you'll see noise go and idle return to normal. If your car has had the emissions fix it may regenerate more often. Can't explain though why you're not hearing it in other gears?


----------



## Ciderman (Mar 11, 2019)

But this happens every time I go on the motorway, surely it doesn't 're gen that often ?


----------



## Howdy (Apr 2, 2015)

No it shouldn't. If it was a manual model I might, if the road was clear, try putting it into neutral for a few yards on the motorway and seeing if it was idling at 1,000rpm regen mode or the usual 800rpm ish. Don't take any risks though and don't try anything like that in an automatic. Clearly if it's always in regen mode on motorway there's something wrong I guess.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Are you sure it's a drone and not a rattle? There was a TSB issued some time back on a clip that can come lose on the TFSI engines and make a noise -

_"Because of exhaust gas pulsations, the waste gate flap and rods vibrate at the start of the boost air control. This vibration causes rattling or jarring noises."_

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 6#p8560746

Look under Setcion 2 for _"ENGINE - Rattling Noise from Engine 2.0 TFSI EA888 Transverse"_


----------



## Ciderman (Mar 11, 2019)

No it's definitely not a rattle but a deep drone for a few seconds always at the same speed / revs and then you can drive through it.


----------



## aswa (Sep 8, 2019)

Hi, I've got a 2010 tdi with 104k on the clock. My car also has a heavy drone around the 2000 to 2500 rpm range. I think its because the exhaust has been tuned to produce this noise as part of the "sports car" experience. If blasting up through the gears the drone occurs at the same engine speed in each gear and clears as the engine speed exceeds around 2500. Defo not a regen as it occurs in each gear and is not constant. The drone is always there, even at the end of 200 hard miles, where passive regen will have cleaned the DPF. I do a 6 mile each way commute daily, with a longer run every couple of weeks and have never been aware of an active regen.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Is your TT fitted with a "soundactor"? It's a device located just under the lower edge of the windshield to create a noise which amplifies the engine sound and resonates through the vehicle. If so, you can either remove it or reprogram it with a VCDS or OBD2-device.

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=272281


----------



## Ciderman (Mar 11, 2019)

Is the soundactor visible or do you have to remove the panel to see it ?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

It's referred to as R214 with J869 for the Structure-Borne Sound Control Module or Soundaktor and generally situated near the wiper motor, under the plenum cover.

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=273424


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Audi exhausts are quite droney in my experience. My Mrs Q3 (same engine, quattro spec as your TT) is exactly the same, even my TTS is a bit droney when cruising at 70


----------



## Ciderman (Mar 11, 2019)

Just a quick update on the droning noise. After a few weeks of research i have finally cured the problem.
Initially i was convinced it was the exhaust blowing but after several independant inspections this was not the case. The guy at the last garage i went to luckily told me a friend of his, who owned an Audi A3 2.0 TDI Quattro 8P, had the exact same symptoms and had been to see him regarding his exhaust blowing. He reported back to him a week later and confirmed that he had changed the Rear Propshaft Vibration Damper and it had cured the droning / vibration. After many phone calls regarding this part i kept being told that Audi do not list this Damper / Donut for the TT and i would need to buy a complete propshaft at £1300.00 not including fitting . 
I eventually found this part.. 1K0521307 / 1K0521307A. Had this fitted yesterday and BINGO no more droning or vibrating and the car sounds and drives amazing. On inspection, the original Donut was very badly dried out and the rubber was split all around the edge.
Now as i said if you google this part it will not list ANY AUDI TT at all but i can guarantee 100% that it will fit the AUDI TT 2.0 TDI QUATTRO 8J. Also i found these numbers on the rear of the original but not sure if they mean anything.. 
000-00-08-10-012 NR3 TTV01-032.
The one i bought is a FEBI number 40931. 1KO 521 307 A S1 hope this may be useful to anybody who may be having similar problems.


----------



## Jonah67red (Jan 17, 2019)

What was the cost of fitting??


----------



## Ciderman (Mar 11, 2019)

I paid £60.00, but I suppose it depends where you go.


----------



## Howdy (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks for update. Very interesting info.


----------



## Jonah67red (Jan 17, 2019)

Ciderman said:


> I paid £60.00, but I suppose it depends where you go.


Thanks I'm in Liverpool but not averse to travel to a garage recommended by someone on here that's a reasonable distance


----------



## Brayer (Mar 7, 2021)

Ciderman said:


> My car is a 2.0 tdi quattro, im noticing a deep droning/slight vibrating noise when on motorway and its only when under load in high gears. it comes in around 2000 to 2500 revs and then goes away. If i take my foot off the gas pedal it goes. at first i thought it sounded like the exhaust but i really cant determine what it is. I can go through the gears from start at speed and its not there, its only when cruising on the motorway.
> Any ideas would be appreciated.


I have the exact same problem! Like you say, the part is not listed for TT. 
Have you had any reoccurrence or has that part solved the problem. Thanks!


----------



## Tommy888 (Jul 29, 2021)

Thanks ciderman, your post was fantastic, ordered the part you posted, fitted, and no more drone, drives like new. Well done


----------



## BerTTieCharlie (11 mo ago)

Ciderman said:


> Just a quick update on the droning noise. After a few weeks of research i have finally cured the problem.
> Initially i was convinced it was the exhaust blowing but after several independant inspections this was not the case. The guy at the last garage i went to luckily told me a friend of his, who owned an Audi A3 2.0 TDI Quattro 8P, had the exact same symptoms and had been to see him regarding his exhaust blowing. He reported back to him a week later and confirmed that he had changed the Rear Propshaft Vibration Damper and it had cured the droning / vibration. After many phone calls regarding this part i kept being told that Audi do not list this Damper / Donut for the TT and i would need to buy a complete propshaft at £1300.00 not including fitting .
> I eventually found this part.. 1K0521307 / 1K0521307A. Had this fitted yesterday and BINGO no more droning or vibrating and the car sounds and drives amazing. On inspection, the original Donut was very badly dried out and the rubber was split all around the edge.
> Now as i said if you google this part it will not list ANY AUDI TT at all but i can guarantee 100% that it will fit the AUDI TT 2.0 TDI QUATTRO 8J. Also i found these numbers on the rear of the original but not sure if they mean anything..
> ...


Had exactly the same problem and solved in exactly this way. £135 part from eBay. £110 fitting by local independent garage. Thank you!


----------

